# Sun burn - help!



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just returned from a vacay and I am burnt to a crisp and peeling all over! I mean, I even think my lips are burnt! I have never had sun burn in my life...even being a woman of color I knew in my head that I could be at risk, but never actually thought I'd get it. Well, it's here and at first it hurt like all get out. So, should I be applying some type of ointment, lotion, etc on the peeling skin or just let it run its course?

Help! TIA!


----------



## Jane (Jul 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I just returned from a vacay and I am burnt to a crisp and peeling all over! I mean, I even think my lips are burnt! I have never had sun burn in my life...even being a woman of color I knew in my head that I could be at risk, but never actually thought I'd get it. Well, it's here and at first it hurt like all get out. So, should I be applying some type of ointment, lotion, etc on the peeling skin or just let it run its course?
> 
> Help! TIA!



Noxzema

Unless you have Silvadene around, then USE IT.

Lots of cool baths or showers.

Next time, when you come in from the sun, take a cool shower immediately. Once the heat is built up in your skin, it keeps doing damage after you come inside, unless you cool down as quickly as possible.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

i feel your pain. my shoulders were OBLITERATED on the fourth of july, and i have nasty, wet and paper thin peeling skin today. joy of joys.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2008)

Jane said:


> Noxzema
> 
> Unless you have Silvadene around, then USE IT.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recs, Jane. I've been keeping the water cool when I shower. Where can I get the Silvadene? Target? Walgreens?



mfdoom said:


> i feel your pain. my shoulders were OBLITERATED on the fourth of july, and i have nasty, wet and paper thin peeling skin today. joy of joys.



Yeah, I am so not feeling the peeling at all. Got a gorgeous tan though.


----------



## Jane (Jul 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks for the recs, Jane. I've been keeping the water cool when I shower. Where can I get the Silvadene? Target? Walgreens?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am so not feeling the peeling at all. Got a gorgeous tan though.



Silvadene used to be prescription only, and it looks like it still is.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 9, 2008)

Aloe Vera gel Ash. Hope you feel better soon Cookie.


----------



## Risible (Jul 10, 2008)

Ash, when I was your age, I spent hours, whole weekends sometimes, laying out, working on the tan, using baby oil and iodine to accelerate the tan process (i.e., no sunscreen) (and don't anyone try that at home). And I suffered through some massive sunburns because of it. Anticipating that, at the beginning of each tan "season", I would lay in a supply of some OTC ointment or other that specifically reduced sunburn pain, as well as an "apres sun" lotion that was supposed to help convert sunburn to suntan as well as prolong the tan and silkening the skin (I liked the coconut smell of the Hawaiian Tropics products).

That was years ago. I'm sure they have even better products today at your local drugstore. I would check the suntan lotion display racks, looking for after-sun, aloe vera-based skin care products. And Solarcaine "helps take away the sunburn pain." It's a spray on application, very cooling and soothing. Get some tonight if you can.

I have a little sunburn issue of my own today. I was out in the hot sun in the pool with a little tank top on that exposed my white belly; now I have a 4" wide band of very pink stinging flesh. It smarts.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 10, 2008)

Being of 95% Celtic ancenstory, this is something that I've had some experience with, unfortunately. The previous suggestions sound good. You might also look for "Dom Burrough's" solution at you local pharmacy. It's a powder you mix with water and pour over the area (it helps releive the burning). If you have any open blistered areas, my Dr. has recommended Bassitration (sp) Ointment (or a generic equivalent) to me in the past. Other than Tylenol or Motrin for pain, its just a matter of time from there. Good luck!


----------



## Jane (Jul 10, 2008)

Solarcaine is what I was trying to remember. Thanks!!

It kept me sane after blistering, blistering sunburn when I was in my teens.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, ladies. I bought sunscreen and aloe vera gel; it's been really cooling so my skin doesn't hurt anymore. It's just peeling now. Ugh...I guess if I can get past that I'll be fine.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 10, 2008)

If the aloe vera gel is chilled in the fridge it does double duty, pulling out heat and moisturizing the skin. Slather it on, don't rub it in. Microfiber (only) towels soaked in cold, ice water, if you can stand it and draped gently over the burned areas provide great evaporative cooling. A fan or gentle breeze blowing over those towels takes a LOT of heat out. Best if you have someone to swap out those towels regularly for you. Lots of fluids, too, obviously. This is one instance where something like Gatorade is actually helpful. Sorry for your pain. 

Many years ago when I was a camp counselor it was hard to convince the young Black Scouts, especially the darkest ones, they would burn. Pressing a thumb or finger firmly into an exposed area if the skin is then paler or even pinkish when you release the pressure, you are burning. You prolly knew that but just for anyone else's info. :bow:


----------

